# Dog with only one testicle



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Not my dog but i know of a lady that has a dog that has only one testicle, he has bean used as a stud what are your feelings on this should he be used as a stud dog or not


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

archielee said:


> Not my dog but i know of a lady that has a dog that has only one testicle, he has bean used as a stud what are your feelings on this should he be used as a stud dog or not


No I don't think he should have been used I'm afraid as this can be passed down through the line.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

basi said:


> No I don't think he should have been used I'm afraid as this can be passed down through the line.


I have to agree with basi, cryptorchidism is a genetic fault & can or
will be passed from generation to generation, imo this dog needs to be
castrated.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I personally would not use a dog with only one testicle discended mainly because I was told years ago that male pups can often follow with the same problem. I have only ever had one pup born that retained a testicle and he was neutered which what should be done with all dogs with only one testicle down as it can cause cancer later in life.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

archielee said:


> Not my dog but i know of a lady that has a dog that has only one testicle, he has bean used as a stud what are your feelings on this should he be used as a stud dog or not


Many Breed Standards include this statement;

Note:
Male animals should have two apparently normal testicles fully descended into the scrotum.

If the stud does not conform to the breed standard it should not be used to sire pups. If it has, you have to ask what qualifications/intensions the breeder has and do you want a pup from them - they are most likely in it just for the money, not the betterment of the breed.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

That's what i said to the lady, but she will still use him as a stud dog


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

archielee said:


> That's what i said to the lady, but she will still use him as a stud dog, i got all happy that i had found a dog to use with my girl next season and being this breed is hard to find and this lady is not far from me, but when she said about the one testicle i was like Oh no


One to avoid me thinks Also if you have the breeder/dog details you could register your concern with the KC - they can stop future pups being registered and so discourage a breeding programme.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> One to avoid me thinks Also if you have the breeder/dog details you could register your concern with the KC - they can stop future pups being registered and so discourage a breeding programme.


If I am right Lianne is talking about Alaskan Klee Klia's which are not yet a registered breed here in the UK so nothing could be done through them, but you could contact the AKK club if there is one and report your concerns that way.

take care

Sarah


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Sylvestris Kennels said:


> One to avoid me thinks Also if you have the breeder/dog details you could register your concern with the KC - they can stop future pups being registered and so discourage a breeding programme.


I would do but there not on the KC register yet as they are a new breed, and it is hard to find stud dogs


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pommum said:


> If I am right Lianne is talking about Alaskan Klee Klia's which are not yet a registered breed here in the UK so nothing could be done through them, but you could contact the AKK club if there is one and report your concerns that way.
> 
> take care
> 
> Sarah


Yep you are right Sarah


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

archielee said:


> I would do but there not on the KC register yet as they are a new breed, and it is hard to find stud dogs


Ooops - (redrafted advice) just one to avoid then

Edit: Oh and what Sarah said - man I've got to read things fully


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

It's ok lol you were not to know what brred the OP was talking about as she didn't actually say a breed so your ok there, I just guessed that was the breed she was talking about as I know thats the breed she has.
Although do you have any other breeds Lianne that aren't so rare? I keep hinting at my OH for a AKK but it's just not happening yet, one day it will hehehehehe!!
take care
Sarah


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I do have a xbreed that i got from a dogs home when he was 7 weeks he's 6 now your not having him ahahah


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

> No I don't think he should have been used I'm afraid as this can be passed down through the line.


agreed! and any breeder breeding from a dog with only one testicle doesnt give a flying monkeys that it can be plassed down the line so imo care very little about the health and well being of there pups.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

It might be worth getting her an antibiotic jab when she comes into season next time to make sure she is clear of any chance of infection before mating I like to do this if I am sending my bitch away to a dog that is used often.

I would do 2-3 matings as she hasn't had a litter previously and no more than this, and then once the matings are don e don't let her jump and down off things keep everything relaxed with her so no play fighting with the others etc.. when my girls have been mated i try and keep them as relaxed through the pregnancy as I can as poms are renowned as are most spitz breeds for reabsorbing pups.

Good Luck and I am always at the end of a PM or private email if you need a chat.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Has one testicle been removed for some reason, I am assuming that is did fully decend.


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

it shouldnt be used as a stud dog as it will pass down to pups, also risking animals health as it WILL end up cancerous through the internal body heat


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

I would get him neutered sooner rather than later.. (coming from my own personal experience)

I discovered 1 of mine had only 1 testicle, and i got a bit worried, especially after going online and getting even more confused. 
Booked him in to be neutered straight away, (as i never want to use him for breeding or studding) and would have had him neutered at some point anyway, at the end of the day he's just my big baby.

The day of the operation, he happily went into the vets and was very excited to be there.. lol

They had found his 2nd testicle up above his kidneys in his back region, the vet said she had to put her whole arm inside him to get to it, it was very small, deformed wrinkled up grape/plum thing. So glad i had him neutered when i did, because they said it most likely would have turned nasty into cancer, and in its location it was in could have easily spread to the rest of his body.. Okay the vets bill for the operation was double what a normal neutering procedure would cost, its not half as expensive as it could have been if just ignored or not noticed..if he had of developed cancer or something.

So just because your dog only has 1 testicle visible, i would be thinking where is his other one? (not that he necessarily has 2, im no expert)


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

A dog with a genuine single testicle is exceptionally rare, most have like above an undescended/ retain testicle... this woman is being very stupid, first as said the same condition will potentially be passed to the next generation, and 2. her dog if untreated for retained testicle will go onto have further nast complications... testicles are outside the body for a reason... temperature!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

kazschow said:


> A dog with a genuine single testicle is exceptionally rare, most have like above an undescended/ retain testicle... this woman is being very stupid, first as said the same condition will potentially be passed to the next generation, and 2. her dog if untreated for retained testicle will go onto have further nast complications... testicles are outside the body for a reason... temperature!!!


I think its because there are not a lot of this breed about she has him as stud, it he was my dog he would be done


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

pommum said:


> It might be worth getting her an antibiotic jab when she comes into season next time to make sure she is clear of any chance of infection before mating I like to do this if I am sending my bitch away to a dog that is used often.
> 
> I would do 2-3 matings as she hasn't had a litter previously and no more than this, and then once the matings are don e don't let her jump and down off things keep everything relaxed with her so no play fighting with the others etc.. when my girls have been mated i try and keep them as relaxed through the pregnancy as I can as poms are renowned as are most spitz breeds for reabsorbing pups.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sarah for your help, but trying to keep Lyla relaxed is going to be hard


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> I think its because there are not a lot of this breed about she has him as stud, it he was my dog he would be done


Personally for me that's not a good enough reason... knowingly adding cryptorchism into an already small gene pool. Hmmmm lets see what the future holds!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I have to agree with you, i was going to use his dog with my girl but them i found out about the one testicle and it will be a no go


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> I have to agree with you, i was going to use his dog with my girl but them i found out about the one testicle and it will be a no go


IMHO that's a very sensible descision


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Just had finding a stud that not 100s of miles away


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

A good healthy dog will be worth traveling for though


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

archielee said:


> Not my dog but i know of a lady that has a dog that has only one testicle, he has bean used as a stud what are your feelings on this should he be used as a stud dog or not


he should never be used as a stud shes a very unethical breeder imo:nonod:

she needs to get neutered and the retained testical removed asap!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes you are right but going across the county is good for my girl, i would not be able to do it in one day


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

So for intance 1 pup in the litter had 1 testical and the other 3 where fine, would you breed from one of the other 3 still??? could they not pass this on as its in there line? ..... im confused.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yes you are right but going across the county is good for my girl, i would not be able to do it in one day


Why not work a wee holiday round it 

I travelled 6 hours to get my big boy, and my girls previous owner went from here central scotland to Devon for her... good things are worth the hassle


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

she is obviously taking advantage of the fact that there aint many studs about and people might not be willing travel far for the right stud and her motivation is more than likly money.
She should get him done imo as soon as possible as it surely cant be benefiting such a rare breed with a small gene pool....

When we will be looking for studs we will be looking all over uk as quality is worth traveling rather than taking whats around the corner...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> So for intance 1 pup in the litter had 1 testical and the other 3 where fine, would you breed from one of the other 3 still??? could they not pass this on as its in there line? ..... im confused.


well i know you shouldnt breed the parents if the produce a puppy with this because they carry the gene. So i suppose its always going to be a risk that if a puppy in a litter has it then any 'normal' siblings could carry the gene, i wouldnt use them for breeding, i wouldnt be prepared to take that risk.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes that's good idea but having 3 dog will have to find somewhere to stay that happy with my dogs


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Natik said:


> she is obviously taking advantage of the fact that there aint many studs about and people might not be willing travel far for the right stud and her motivation is more than likly money.
> She should get him done imo as soon as possible as it surely cant be benefiting such a rare breed with a small gene pool....
> 
> When we will be looking for studs we will be looking all over uk as quality is worth traveling rather than taking whats around the corner...


exactly! well said x


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> well i know you shouldnt breed the parents if the produce a puppy with this because they carry the gene. So i suppose its always going to be a risk that if a puppy in a litter has it then any 'normal' siblings could carry the gene, i wouldnt use them for breeding, i wouldnt be prepared to take that risk.


Me neither, the dog should be removed from the breeding programme.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> she is obviously taking advantage of the fact that there aint many studs about and people might not be willing travel far for the right stud and her motivation is more than likly money.
> She should get him done imo as soon as possible as it surely cant be benefiting such a rare breed with a small gene pool....
> 
> When we will be looking for studs we will be looking all over uk as quality is worth traveling rather than taking whats around the corner...


Yes she must be and its not good for this breed, i maybe driving 6 hours for the right dog and then back again but well worth it


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> well i know you shouldnt breed the parents if the produce a puppy with this because they carry the gene. So i suppose its always going to be a risk that if a puppy in a litter has it then any 'normal' siblings could carry the gene, i wouldnt use them for breeding, i wouldnt be prepared to take that risk.


I can understand what your saying and i agree but genetics are a wierd thing and we can only try and do whats right, I would maybe ask the women what the dogs names are in his pedigree and see if theres any more cases of this if you can? because what if the studs others are going to use have fatherd this stud..... if you get me.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yes she must be and its not good for this breed, i maybe driving 6 hours for the right dog and then back again but well worth it


i think u should extend ur limit of 6 hrs to a weekend stay lol 
the other dogs could go into kennels for that time?
... u will be more than lucky to find the right dog in ur area as there arent many about and it has to have of course health, temperament and pedigree and has to compliment ur bitch in order to be worth it....

we are willing to travel wherever it takes and stay overnight or over the weekend as travelling for so long in one day is stressfull for the dog as well ....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> I can understand what your saying and i agree but genetics are a wierd thing and we can only try and do whats right, I would maybe ask the women what the dogs names are in his pedigree and see if theres any more cases of this if you can? because what if the studs others are going to use have fatherd this stud..... if you get me.


as theres no sceening for this condition i think most good breeders would remove potential carriers of the gene from their breeding program, its the only way to be sure, 
i know what youre saying but to be honest i wouldnt trust a woman like this to tell the truth about other dogs in the line, by not having her dog neutered shes putting him at risk of developing cancer, i think that says it all about the type of person she is really!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> i think u should extend ur limit of 6 hrs to a weekend stay lol
> the other dogs could go into kennels for that time?
> ... u will be more than lucky to find the right dog in ur area as there arent many about and it has to have of course health, temperament and pedigree and has to compliment ur bitch in order to be worth it....
> 
> we are willing to travel wherever it takes and stay overnight or over the weekend as travelling for so long in one day is stressfull for the dog as well ....


Yes a weekend stay would be better but my dogs will not do well in kennels it will be to stressful for them so will have come with me and stay at dog friendly place


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> as theres no sceening for this condition i think most good breeders would remove potential carriers of the gene from their breeding program, its the only way to be sure,
> i know what youre saying but to be honest i wouldnt trust a woman like this to tell the truth about other dogs in the line, by not having her dog neutered shes putting him at risk of developing cancer, i think that says it all about the type of person she is really!


She only has 2 dogs mum and dad


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> as theres no sceening for this condition i think most good breeders would remove potential carriers of the gene from their breeding program, its the only way to be sure,
> i know what youre saying but to be honest i wouldnt trust a woman like this to tell the truth about other dogs in the line, by not having her dog neutered shes putting him at risk of developing cancer, i think that says it all about the type of person she is really!


Really though its the breeder who bred him to blame not the women, why didnt she keep the said pup to neuter him herself and then rehome as a pet. But thats another story. I know what your saying that its belived it can cause cancer and probably will if left and left, I do feel she shouldnt breed him but id try and find out the names of his parents and avoid them too.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Really though its the breeder who bred him to blame not the women, why didnt she keep the said pup to neuter him herself and then rehome as a pet. But thats another story. I know what your saying that its belived it can cause cancer and probably will if left and left, I do feel she shouldnt breed him but id try and find out the names of his parents and avoid them too.


Not standing up for the breeder but when i got my boy (not from this breeder) i when to the vets for jab and check up the vet said he cant fill this testicles and would have to get him done if they did not come down, so the breeder may not of know of this


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

archielee said:


> Not standing up for the breeder but when i got my boy (not from this breeder) i when to the vets for jab and check up the vet said he cant fill this testicles and would have to get him done if they did not come down, so the breeder may not of know of this


That's true most vets ask you to wait til a 1 yr old to see if the testicle drops naturally (all be it very slowly LOL)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

archielee said:


> Not standing up for the breeder but when i got my boy (not from this breeder) i when to the vets for jab and check up the vet said he cant fill this testicles and would have to get him done if they did not come down, so the breeder may not of know of this


I feel breeders should check all there pups really and any like that shout be held back and neuterd in an ideal world. as like this post sugests this is how the condition is spread.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

kazschow said:


> That's true most vets ask you to wait til a 1 yr old to see if the testicle drops naturally (all be it very slowly LOL)


Yeah and in slow maturing breeds it maybe longer.... i was advised to wait with one of my cats wich i did.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

At my dogs 10 weeks jabs the vet could not fill them and at 6 mouths they had dropped, its not good for a puppy to stay with the breeder until 6 months old


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I understand that but could the breeder not with hold paper work untill they have droped? and if they dont send papers once neuterd?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Really though its the breeder who bred him to blame not the women, why didnt she keep the said pup to neuter him herself and then rehome as a pet. But thats another story. I know what your saying that its belived it can cause cancer and probably will if left and left, I do feel she shouldnt breed him but id try and find out the names of his parents and avoid them too.


because when you sell a puppy the testicles dont usually decend until they are 3 months old sometimes much later, i agree that parents shouldnt be bred with again tho, she should be informed they have produced a puppy with this condition.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes that's a good idea i will be doing this with my puppies but will the breeder do this i just don't know


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

THis is not a recognised breed so papers aren't pertinent.

KC reg breeds I imagine endorsments can be put on papers, and lifted at breeders discretion, but there would I suspect be a financial implication, and not sure they would want to pay it.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> because when you sell a puppy the testicles dont usually decend until they are 3 months old sometimes much later, i agree that parents shouldnt be bred with again tho, she should be informed they have produced a puppy with this condition.


I agree with you


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

kazschow said:


> That's true most vets ask you to wait til a 1 yr old to see if the testicle drops naturally (all be it very slowly LOL)


sorry i had a phone call so didnt realise you'd already replied


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

kazschow said:


> THis is not a recognised breed so papers aren't pertinent.
> 
> KC reg breeds I imagine endorsments can be put on papers, and lifted at breeders discretion, but there would I suspect be a financial implication, and not sure they would want to pay it.


Not KC yet but are UKC


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> because when you sell a puppy the testicles dont usually decend until they are 3 months old sometimes much later, i agree that parents shouldnt be bred with again tho, she should be informed they have produced a puppy with this condition.


its a shame really that the condition cant be understood more. Am i right in thinking in the very odd case a dog could be born with just the one and not have an un desended testical? I dont know much about this but find this interesting.


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I feel breeders should check all there pups really and any like that shout be held back and neuterd in an ideal world. as like this post sugests this is how the condition is spread.


Thats not realistic - the testises can sometimes take a long time to decend and are often not obvious in a 8-10 week old pup.
Edit:
Oh I see it says that above - kind of!


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

both of my male dogs i had only had one testical. we had to get him castrated as the one that hasnt dropped may turn cancerous, i would advise them to castrate, plus it will be passed on though generations.


----------

